# Chepstow show jumper fined £50,000



## rossivale (22 October 2009)

Copied from article 

 HIGHLY-rated Chepstow show jumper Gemma Plumley has been hit with an extraordinary £50,000 charge after being found guilty of excessive use of a whip in an event over two-years ago.

The 22-year old rider, who is targeting a spot at the London Olympics and who comes from the ultimate sporting family, will have to pay the costs after a long-running saga that was referred to the Sports Dispute Resolution Panel

Link to article

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/sport/4694117.Plumley_is_hit_hard/


----------



## BBH (22 October 2009)

There is a post on this further down.


----------



## kerilli (22 October 2009)

sounds like a proper deterrent to beating a horse. good.


----------



## Jambo (22 October 2009)

Just a pity it's taken so long to sort out, but then we are tallking about the BSJA.


----------



## JCWHITE (22 October 2009)

After having read the full report from a previous post, I think the fine is apt, and the offence is unforgivable, whatever the horse may have done in the ring. Thats my opinion anyway.
JC


----------



## BBH (22 October 2009)

There is a huge post from a supporter on the lower thread if anyone's interested in another side of the coin


----------



## dmd (22 October 2009)

you obviously have not read the full panels findings!!
if you had you would know that the fine was £750 not £50,000.
The sum of £50,000 was awarded towards costs!!
This is one case i have followed for sometime as part of my studys towards becoming a solicitor specialising in sport related cases and unlike you have read the complete findings and am astounded the bsja not only brought this case but actually won it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossivale (22 October 2009)

I have just read the supporters post and it makes very interesting reading


----------



## nokia (22 October 2009)

well gemma is on facebook and is getting big names in showjumping together as she says she did not do it and is upset herself...the thing is we where not their so we can not comment.

But many riders..judges are all supporting gemma..they know her on a personal and professional level, who knows what the truth is.


----------



## Puppy (23 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
well gemma is on facebook and is getting big names in showjumping together as she says she did not do it and is upset herself...the thing is we where not their so we can not comment. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And were all the "big names" that she is getting together there?


----------



## SpottedCat (23 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
you obviously have not read the full panels findings!!
if you had you would know that the fine was £750 not £50,000.
The sum of £50,000 was awarded towards costs!!
This is one case i have followed for sometime as part of my studys towards becoming a solicitor specialising in sport related cases and unlike you have read the complete findings and am astounded the bsja not only brought this case but actually won it!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting - so in this thread you choose not to identify yourself as Gemma's aunt and instead want people to think you are simply a student studying to become a solicitor. Shame the other thread reveals your true identity isn't it?


----------



## kerilli (23 October 2009)

nice one, well spotted Spotted Cat!


----------



## Linz75 (23 October 2009)

Good point Spotted Cat! Also, if the OP was studying to be a solicitor she would not be astounded that the BSJA won this case!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (23 October 2009)

I'm only sad that the cost were limited to £50,000.  As a BSJA member I resent having my subs used to fund the other £50,000.


----------



## beckieswann (23 October 2009)

Well are we suggesting that the collecting ring steward and 2 other stewards are lying? Why would they be?

It's absolutely disgusting. Get some anger management!!!


----------



## kerilli (23 October 2009)

allegedly they are lying because they are jealous, spiteful and in league against her.
i wish the vid evidence was still in existence, so that we can see the truth.


----------



## beckieswann (23 October 2009)

hmm. So it's all he says, she says. Rubbish! Wish there was still evidence, but so far my mind has been made up. Even whacking the horse 3 times and a "whack on the shoulder" is a bit extreme. Is that banned in BE? Or was it something I just heard which hasn't come into play? (Apologies if I am wrong!)


----------



## kerilli (23 October 2009)

in BE you are allowed 3 smacks (behind leg).


----------



## beckieswann (23 October 2009)

Thanks Kerilli! I don't see how it is necessary to hit a horse 3 times. I understand once or twice, but three times? 

Back to OP; shame it's taken such a long time to sort out, and I know we'll never know the real outcome, but I am glad that BSJA have done something about it. So say or not.


----------



## marmalade76 (23 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
well gemma is on facebook and is getting big names in showjumping together as she says she did not do it and is upset herself...the thing is we where not their so we can not comment.

But many riders..judges are all supporting gemma..they know her on a personal and professional level, who knows what the truth is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So how come none of the riders who were in the collecting ring at the time came forward to support her or give evidence in her favour?


----------



## PaddyMonty (23 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

So how come none of the riders who were in the collecting ring at the time came forward to support her or give evidence in her favour? 

[/ QUOTE ]
The same could be asked about why none of them came forward to support the BSJA case.
Seems strange that neither side could get a single independant witness.


----------



## Puppy (23 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
you obviously have not read the full panels findings!!
if you had you would know that the fine was £750 not £50,000.
The sum of £50,000 was awarded towards costs!!
This is one case i have followed for sometime as part of my studys towards becoming a solicitor specialising in sport related cases and unlike you have read the complete findings and am astounded the bsja not only brought this case but actually won it!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting - so in this thread you choose not to identify yourself as Gemma's aunt and instead want people to think you are simply a student studying to become a solicitor. Shame the other thread reveals your true identity isn't it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

*giggles*


----------



## nokia (23 October 2009)

i dont know ask gemma she is on facebook..or ring plumley estates and ask the office for her email address and ask her yourself..i respect gemma totally and Debbie Johnsey was a ledgend .

The horse world is  a very bitch..aggressive ..and  intimidating place , people will stop at nothing to win..who knows what the truth is.

I dont know and neither does anybody else


----------



## koeffee (30 October 2009)

The horse world is  a very bitch..aggressive ..and  intimidating place , people will stop at nothing to win..who knows what the truth is.

or make up, i have not read the article, but there is no smoke without fire?? having said that there are two sides to a story, as for the horse world a bitchy place, you are spot on, sometimes wish i never got back into horses.


----------

